# Decimals (Furry Webcomic)



## 86tsunayoshi (Feb 12, 2019)

(Reposted  here from the other sub thread thing because I didn't realize that was for comics that's not related to furries. Woops. Admin/mods if you have time please get rid of this post: please:forums.furaffinity.net: Decimals (Furry Webcomic)



Hello everyone! My name is Ori Pockets! I wanted to start a new webcomic series called Decimals! Here are the first three pages. (I know my username isn't Ori Pockets. This is a kind of old account ^^















Synopsis: In a world of speciesism, anthros are treated according to their placement in the population. There are four groups: herbivores, carnivores, reptiles, and mixes. Herbivores being treated the best, mixes being treated the worst. Mixes are anthros that are of mixed species, for an example of a rabbit dinosaur. However despite the speciesism there is still some hope. A group called the .Decimals are a group of mixes that intend to help other mixes from being subjugated to harsh speciesism.

Schedule: A page a week at the moment. (I'm in college, and work, and have other projects so even this is a little bit hard.)

Currently trying to work on uploading things on a site like taptastic. I just need to complete the cover page and banner then I can start uploading! Until then I'll most likely be updating on twitter, this thread, and reddit! I would do Fur affinity but being forced to shrink the pages is pretty rough. If you know any workarounds or something let me know!


You can follow me on various social media platforms.
Fur Affinity: Userpage of RabbitPockets -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Youtube: YouTube
Twitter: PocketsVisual (@PocketsVisual) on Twitter
(I also do speed paints on my youtube channel you can check those out too ^^)


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Feb 20, 2019)

Page 4!


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Feb 26, 2019)

Page 5


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 17, 2019)

Your art style is pretty interesting!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 17, 2019)

I like the noir quality to your style. I'll be keeping up with this.

Somewhat, randomly what about the 3s?


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Mar 21, 2019)

Unicon said:


> I like the noir quality to your style. I'll be keeping up with this.
> 
> Somewhat, randomly what about the 3s?


You know sometimes I question my own stupidity. Umm... I actually can't even add. 
(Essentially what I was supposed to do was 5 out of ten people are this. Four out of ten people is that. Two out of ten people is this... See the issue is 5+ 4 +2 is 11... oops. I think I must've somehow uploaded a mistake page?)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 21, 2019)

86tsunayoshi said:


> You know sometimes I question my own stupidity. Umm... I actually can't even add.
> (Essentially what I was supposed to do was 5 out of ten people are this. Four out of ten people is that. Two out of ten people is this... See the issue is 5+ 4 +2 is 11... oops. I think I must've somehow uploaded a mistake page?)


No worries. I see what you were aiming for. No need to beat yourself up.


----------



## larigot (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice, this could have potential. So the decimals are an organisation like the underground railroad was in america? The professor gives off a hitler vibe, even though he's giving a nuanced view of a social justice group. Interesting stuff


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Mar 21, 2019)

Unicon said:


> No worries. I see what you were aiming for. No need to beat yourself up.


Fixed it! I'm gonna go ahead and at the other pages here:


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Mar 21, 2019)

RoxyHana said:


> Your art style is pretty interesting!


Thank you ^^


larigot said:


> Nice, this could have potential. So the decimals are an organisation like the underground railroad was in america? The professor gives off a hitler vibe, even though he's giving a nuanced view of a social justice group. Interesting stuff


I appreciate that ^^


----------



## CommonBard (Mar 23, 2019)

You got me hook, line, sinker. You present a moral dilemma with the decimals, reflections of that dilemma are seen in our society today. I like the story and writing so far.

I like the art style, though its hard to 'read' emotions from the characters. For example, on page 5 it looks like Ori is somewhat angry, but I can't tell for sure. But then Ori just isn't angry on the next page, and that confused me. That was my only criticism.

Keep it up though, overall it's awesome stuff!


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Mar 26, 2019)

CommonBard said:


> You got me hook, line, sinker. You present a moral dilemma with the decimals, reflections of that dilemma are seen in our society today. I like the story and writing so far.
> 
> I like the art style, though its hard to 'read' emotions from the characters. For example, on page 5 it looks like Ori is somewhat angry, but I can't tell for sure. But then Ori just isn't angry on the next page, and that confused me. That was my only criticism.
> 
> Keep it up though, overall it's awesome stuff!



Thank you! Yeah I guess now that I look at it, it's a bit strange that my character goes from angry to a bit happy/casual really fast. ^^;


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Apr 11, 2019)

New pages! (10 Weeks strong woop woop + near end of first chapter lol)


----------



## Rina_Lagartija (Apr 19, 2019)

I really like your artstyle  the story got me intrigued  are you posting it online somewhere else so I can follow you? =O


----------



## 86tsunayoshi (Apr 19, 2019)

Rina_Lagartija said:


> I really like your artstyle  the story got me intrigued  are you posting it online somewhere else so I can follow you? =O


Thank you  ^^
At the moment, I post everything on Smack Jeeves:
Webcomic Profile: Decimals on Smack Jeeves
Thought I haven't updated this week cause, college ;w;


----------



## Rina_Lagartija (Apr 20, 2019)

86tsunayoshi said:


> Thank you  ^^
> At the moment, I post everything on Smack Jeeves:
> Webcomic Profile: Decimals on Smack Jeeves
> Thought I haven't updated this week cause, college ;w;


 
Nice!  thank you so much n.n


----------

